# Bedford Indiana Smackdown



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

My hubbub and I will be there. Advance Hunter for him and female hunter for me. Will be camping out at the shoot sight as well. Hope the weather is. as nice as last year!


----------



## cdlga (Apr 13, 2009)

gonna try to be there if i do make it there i will be shooting mbr jumping from hunter class it will be diffrent


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Heading down first thing Friday morning. Camping at the shoot. Hunter Class.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

my wife and i will be there. mbo and fhc. we are gonna really ruff it. drivin out friday night and get there in the early am and pop a tent and shoot saturday hopefully get 30 in and finish sunday and drive home. were are the campgrounds located as this is our first trip out.


----------



## Lefteye19 (Aug 1, 2005)

*First timer*

This will be my first time to Bedford. I am shooting the Hunter Class.


----------



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

Always liked Bedford its a great shoot, got to see Randy Chappell shoot the first 400 back in the day.


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

my GF and i will be there thursday and will be staying at free spirit camp grounds. im shooting MBO and she is FHC


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I won't be in Bedford this year. Had to make a choice. An expenses paid hog hunt in Georgia or Bedford. Not much of a choice. Everybody going to Bedford have fun and be safe in your travel.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Hunter Class in the Camping Area!


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

SHUEY said:


> Hunter Class in the Camping Area!


I know you will be there but will your new bow?? I don't think anyone has ever seen you shoot the same bow twice!!!!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't decide...senior hunter or master senior...35 vs. 45...??
Anyway we can be sure the ticks will be out in force!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

We'll be there Thurs. evening.shooting old farts M.S.R class


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

ahc for me..


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

ahc for me and a good buddy we should be there thursday night


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Bedford*

AHC here


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Hc class for me i will be there friday morning and staying all weekend.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Teams?*

Any teams out there for AHC?

I know of a steller team from Indiana that looks to dominate, than there is a Carbon Express team, and one out Michigan.

Any more out there?


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

myself and the rest of the RACK will be there shooting all the classes across the board.


BROKEN RACK ARCHERY


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

*Bedford*

I'm shooting MCBH and will arrive Thursday noon with my vintage 1965 Airstream.


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Driving up Thursday and shooting the whole thing Friday. MBR for me!


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

Bigjim67 said:


> AHC here


ahc class here also, well be arriving thursday staying all weekend


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

AHC for me as well....Going to camping at the site hopefully under the awning.

Just look for the New Breed Archery Banner hanging over our tent.:shade:


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

MBO for me


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

AHC here, rolling in Thurs evening.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

*Ahc*

Gonna shoot AHC again this year. Lotta fun guys in that class!!
Who's this "stellar" team from IND.??


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Bedford*

I'm not sure who told me, about the steller team from Ind. but when I remember who told me I'll let u know

Man you know how rumors fly, lol:shade:


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

dad and i will get there around noon thursday. i will be shootin ymr 15-17 and AHC for dad.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

The McDonalds will be there in full force! Look for the hillbilly family in the camper with all of the archery decals. By all means, please stop for an ice-cold beverage! :darkbeer:


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Me and the crew be rollin in Friday morning..we're driving through the night to get there...lookin forward to it!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Team*



Bigjim67 said:


> I'm not sure who told me, about the steller team from Ind. but when I remember who told me I'll let u know
> 
> Man you know how rumors fly, lol:shade:


I know who they are, a bunch of glass licking hillbilies!!!!!
However they do shoot rather well !!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

rock77 said:


> I know who they are, a bunch of glass licking hillbilies!!!!!
> However they *do shoot rather well *!!!!!!:darkbeer:


For a minuter there Lynn I thought you were on the team....until I read that last line. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> For a minuter there Lynn I thought you were on the team....until I read that last line. :chortle: :wink:


You got that right!!! 
See ya down there won't get in till Friday night.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

rock77 said:


> You got that right!!!
> See ya down there won't get in till Friday night.



I'll save a beer and at least one 11 for you. :chortle:


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*oh yeah*

I'll be there shooting hunter class


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Coming out Thursday- going to get at least 20, maybe 30 in on Friday, then finish Saturday morning- then head back to PA. Looked at taking the camper, but 628 miles one way is pretty tough on diesel fuel now that it's over $3.15/gal up here. Three of us shooting- one MSR, one MBR, and one MBO.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

MBR here. Should get there friday around noon shoot them on saturday and sunday. Camping at the fairgrounds.
See everyone there.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Generous*



goofy2788 said:


> I'll save a beer and at least one 11 for you. :chortle:


Your kidding only ONE beer.:darkbeer:


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

I shot a new course yesterday to prep for Bedford and it was awesome. They had some really tough targets. I was pleased with how I shot. I was 8 down after the first ten targets and finished seven down for thirty targets. The turkeys got the best of me I was 8 down on the turkey. Given the wind and how tought the targets were I feel I shot very well. I was shooting by myself so I never had anything to "shoot at".


The club was Crystal Springs and if you live in Northern Ohio you should check them out. They had Mckenzies with a few Rhineharts. All the Mckenzies had new middles. The rhineharts were in really good shape too. These guys aren't afraid the mix it up either. Turkeys ranged from 21 to 32. The deer targets were from 22 to 34. They had cheetah, deer bedded and standing, four turkey turkeys, mulie, 3 bear in thee different postions, couple hogs, and a javelina. They also did an excellent job of using the terrain to make it interesteing.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

me and some of my family will be there shootin hunter and senior hunter


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be there Friday morning and shoot Sat. and Sun. in the HC


----------



## Tim_Edwards (Apr 8, 2010)

headed down friday morning staying in town. shooting hunter class first time shooting bedford. we will try and shoot all 40 on friday if not finish sat morning.


----------



## zeales15x (May 11, 2009)

Headed up on Friday, gunna finish up Saturday. I'll be rolling with 3 more rowdy west virginians so someone please keep me posted on where the cold beverage will be! haha :darkbeer:


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

ZEales, it will be by Ernie's- you should know that!


----------



## zeales15x (May 11, 2009)

Ernie... You talking about Ol' Jims brother that runs that tow truck business?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

*Seeles14q's*

Yea, thats the one- upper by Pawneys trailer. Keep #3 in a metal case- she likes eatin foam specially them 11's.


----------



## zeales15x (May 11, 2009)

lol Yessir arrow #3 will be making the trip to Bedford and hes hungry!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Gibbersonator, Germy and Ol Dave might take care of #3, better save her for the long ones!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Myself and Frank from Buckeye Archery Solutions will be there thursday afternoon. We will both be shooting MBR friday and saturday. Stop by the booth and say hi.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

MBO, getting in late Thursday...20 fri, 20 sat, and then beer 30 time.


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

Four of us leaving VA thursday morning and we'll be there by the afternoon. Three of us shooting MBO and one YMR 15-17. Staying at hotel somewhere near bedford.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Oh yeah Bedford, It's a great time of year. Time to put the women and children to bed and go looking for 11 rings! Me and the boys will be rollin in about noon on Friday, all four of us shootin Semi. Stayin at the one and onle Darrin Christenberrys casa...sweet.


----------



## gibersonnator (May 21, 2009)

Me an ZEales15x will be rolling in around 1 hopefully we can shoot after a 5hr drive from WV


----------



## RickD1968 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Beford*

Me and Stillfingers will be coming in sometime Friday afternoon or early evening. Were going to be ruffing it real bad and staying in motel in Seymor. I will shoot HC and Stillfingers is shooting HF.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

And away we go!!!!


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

We're on our way...Woohoo!


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

Got all 40 in today. Ended up with a 394 and not a single 5.


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Same with me 394 in AHC


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Sun was shining, very little mud (no need for mucks on E,F,G, and H) and what turned out to be a really nice day. Too bad my shootin' didn't measure up.ukey:


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Got in just after midnight thursday, shot 40 friday, 8-hr drive home and I still have the weekend left! Had a great time with great weather. Now I just need it to downpour on everyone for the rest of the weekend. J/K


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Shoot them all yesterday. Had great weather(shock). My goal was to shoot even. I was 3 up after 20 but got tired on the last 10 and and shot an 8 and a five on the last 2 targets and shot 292 with 16X's. Still my best score at a big shoot. Athens Exceed shot very well.


----------



## shop1teach (Aug 1, 2009)

*Score*

The only other score I've heard was in MSR way to go RC 411 with 17 all on Fri.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Bowtechie said:


> Shoot them all yesterday. Had great weather(shock). My goal was to shoot even. I was 3 up after 20 but got tired on the last 10 and and shot an 8 and a five on the last 2 targets and shot 292 with 16X's. Still my best score at a big shoot. Athens Exceed shot very well.


 Good shooting! I hope you meant 392. I shot a 388,12x's. Misjudged one bad, and too much healing bow on other. I was pleased, except for 5's!!! 411 is some SERIOUS shooting!!! Great job!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

arrowblaster said:


> Good shooting! I hope you meant 392. I shot a 388,12x's. Misjudged one bad, and too much healing bow on other. I was pleased, except for 5's!!! 411 is some SERIOUS shooting!!! Great job!! :darkbeer:


Yeah typo 392. Shot 5 up on one range but ran out of gas.


----------



## indiana35 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Bedford AHC*

Shot 403 in AHC... one 5... Great course, was beautiful. They really put some thought into laying out the courses; ABCD. Hills, footing, all of it.
My buddy Terry D. shot a 405 in AHC... Not talking to him any more.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Levi*

Looks like Levi smoked the pro course.

21 up

Shot one eight so that means he shoot 11 on 23 out of 30.

Thats a freak!

He is on fire again this year. 

Heard Mcarthey shot 17 up. Good to see Dan back shooting.
DB


----------



## zeales15x (May 11, 2009)

Well boys just got back from Bedford, had a great time! The range, weather, and shooters were top notch, my shooting was a different story... Shot 363 with 1 miss and went to let down and my release went off for a 0 :thumbs_do


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Me and MegaDan getting ready to head back out for the last ten.

Here's what I know:

Samantha leading womens pro 3 down

Pro
Levi 21
Dan M 17
Darrin C 15
Griggs/Brooks 14
Braden 13
Hayden 12

Semi

Deal 12
Burnside/Ayersman 11 as well as a few more

DY 11 down/MegaDan 4 up


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

go gettum guys. nice shootin


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

That was a very good course. Glad the weather held out for the weekend rainwise. A little sunshine on some of those bears would have been nice too!!!!


----------

